# Wyoming Bobcats



## take EM' close

Well season is in full swing here and we got the steel down in full swing as well. Caught these four girls in about a weeks time, not bad for early! Got 7 between dad and I. Still got a few months yet though... all a waiting game! Thought I'd share a few pics, all were good sized cats and like I said, all females. No toms yet but they'll be around soon enough.

These two were a double in one day. 




































Weird paws on this one... never seen it before. (top-normal , bottom-not normal  )









Couple more


















Enjoy :sniper:


----------



## moneyshot27

very nice. i just got some cat sets out myself today. hopefully i'll be puttin up some pictures within the next few days.


----------



## xdeano

man you need a choke pole. Don't shoot them. It's much nicer to choke them down and you don't have to worry about blood. 
Nice looking cats by the way.
xdeano


----------



## take EM' close

xdeano- Dad has been threatening to do that for the past month now but it never seem to bring the pole.  I've heard it's much cleaner. We usually just throw a ziploc bag over the head when we're skinning them... seems to help a little.

moneyshot27- Good luck man... after Christmas I'll have my snowmachine down here so I'm gonna hit up the Snowys and the Laramies... buzz back into some nice backcountry areas I found here earlier this semester and look around a little more for track. Got a few places marked with good cat sign that I know I'll pinch one sooner or later! :beer:

Forgot to add.... picked up another female and tom since I've been back to school. Dad is emailing the picture so I'll put it up when I get it. That's 9 on the season now... not too shabby! :sniper:


----------



## LeviM

Wy cats are the best, top dollar!


----------



## rangeman

Fine trapping there......are you using bait or lures? I caught 3 last year using cut up cotton tails, with some urine on the backing.


----------



## take EM' close

Combination. I'll use crow, pidgeon, jackrabbit, etc. for bait. We can't use any sort of game animal here in WY. I use O'Gormans paste bait as well. I also really like Pacific call lure.... seems to work the best for us but everyone has their favorites.


----------



## rangeman

Are you still tossing a few feathers around your sets? Are you doing any visual stuff like letting the wings blow in the breeze?


----------



## take EM' close

Oh ya. We use pidgeon wings for flags and flaggin the set then I'll make nearly a box around my trap of tail feathers for guides as well as rocks, sticks, pine cones, etcs. I'll also use the lighter fluffy feathers for around the set in the brush for a more exploded look.

Here's kinda what my style is:









I do a few of these but I'm getting away from them. Cats don't seem to work them hardly at all.









Lastly... picked up number 11 today. If it wasn't for that Sterling I would've lost her! Expensive.... but hands down the best traps out there! :beer:


----------



## caretaker

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to the forum, and new to Wyoming. Caretaking a remote ranch in the Gros Ventre Wilderness area. I'm from Colorado and have lived in the mountains most of my life but not really in Bobcat country. I think that is what may have growled/grunted at me when I was walking towards my barn last night. I listened to some sound clips online of Bobcats and they sure sound close to what I heard. This was more of a short, deep, guttural "warning" sound than a drawn out "cat" sound, and repeated 4 times as it moved away into the dark. Could it have been a bobcat, or more likely something else? It was SO loud and sounded like it could not have come from such a small animal as a Bobcat, but....I just don't know. There are two moose wandering the property, I have been howled at by wolves, and there are Mt. Lion tracks o' plenty which I am familiar enough with from my home on Mt. Evans in Colorado. 
It snowed about a half inch last night obscuring clean tracks, but there are new moose tracks and something smaller that looks as though the whole body jumped leaving small (roughly 1' round) indentations spaced evenly every 2-3' across the yard. Any ideas on this from you active trappers/hunters? Thanks, I haven't had an adrenaline shot like that in a looong time. Boy, what ever it was it was too close for comfort in the dark and got my hair up quick!! lol Thanks All


----------

